# Boneheaded Move



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

That's funny. Did you have the whole assembly on backwards to start with I assume?


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

I assume I did! What's weird is the assembly fits in perfectly, 180 degrees in either direction. So sit it in one way, and yes your handle functions backwards. Sit it in the other way, and it functions forwards.

I had a split second where, before I loosened the nut, I thought "wait a minute", but nnnoooooo


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

It COULD have been an electrical job.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

all you had to do was the handle not the stem it connected to...i think:huh: and you flip it in the closed position then slip the handle back on at the 9oclock position looking down onto the fixture...i think:huh:


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

biggles said:


> all you had to do was the handle not the stem it connected to...i think:huh: and you flip it in the closed position then slip the handle back on at the 9oclock position looking down onto the fixture...i think:huh:


He tried that: then the water came on whichever way he turned it.


----------



## Big Stud (Jul 3, 2011)

I have never made a mistake :whistling2: 


Ok mabey one :yes:


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Bone headed moves are the foundation of my extensive education.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

As long as we learn from our mistakes, there's hope for us all. No wonder I learn something new everyday.


----------

